# Have: ORKS!!! Want: SM, New GK, Blood Angels, $$$



## themadlbb (May 11, 2011)

Hey guys, I dont really play with my orks anymore. Looking to get some other stuff or cash. Let me know what you think! if you are interested please reply in the thread as well as by private message, thanks!

ORKS

Slugga Boys x 49.
Shoota Boys x 9 
Gretchin x 12 
Big Shootas x 3 
Burna Boys x 2 
Rokkit Boy x 1 
Trukks x 3 
Warboss w/ attack Squig x 1 
Warboss w/ powerklaw x 1 
Warboss w/ big choppa x 1 
Mad Doc x 1.
Gazhgull x 1 
Nob x 1.
Big Mek x 1 
Zzap gun x 1 
Bikes x 15 
Looted wagon x 2 
Battlewagon x 1 

Total: 2003 pts.
Note that the bikes and trukks are older models, the battlewagon and one looted wagon are custom, and one looted wagon is based off a basilisk.

I also have tons of bits, including lots of old school bikes without riders.

Let me know what you think, I am open to just about any trade.

Looking for $250 if you want to pay cash, shipping on your dime or we can meet up if you are in Austin, TX at some point.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

I don't need Orks, but I have BA. Let me know if you're interested in a buy (unless you have WOC for trade) and I can send you some pictures.

Cheers


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

I might buy your orks. I have 8500 points and am looking to make that 10,000+


----------

